# How loud is your canister filter with c02 intake?



## deuces (Oct 11, 2010)

I have a rate of about one bubble every 2-5 seconds from my DIY yeast c02. I've strapped the hose to the outsite of my eheim (2026) intake strainer where it gets sucked up. I wanted to know what's the norm in terms of noise and amount of "gurgling". 

60-75% of the time i can hear the filter making loud water gurgling sounds for short periods of time (5-20seconds) before clearing. The water flow is still flowing properly. There's also a lot of very fine bubbles coming from the outake. I take it that's good? At what point is it in danger of damaging the filter?


----------



## xr8dride (Feb 24, 2009)

You should not have an air source near the intake strainer of your canister....you are seeing fine bubbles and hearing gurggling because of that.


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

You should attach it to the output - even better to add a reactor.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

You should add a reactor to the output side. Air in the canister will make a lot of noise.


----------



## deuces (Oct 11, 2010)

Filter seems to have settled down now and only giving the occassional burp of fine bubbles.

Hmm i thought it was a common (or maybe cuz the cheapest) way to have the canister act as a reactor? I saw one of the hang on reactors that would connect to the output but was told a DIY CO2 yeast method wouldn't produce enough pressure for it to work?

You guys are talking about something like this? http://www.aquainspiration.com/productdetail.asp?PIN=CO&PNAME=UP&PSIZE=KS401


----------

